# Custom radio?



## wep (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi, newbie here. I have a 2005 silver with red interior. It was a must to have 18" wheels. I added a loudmouth exhaust and K&N air charger. Now I want to work on the stereo. I was wondering if anybody has any custom stereo work done and have their steering wheel remote functions work at the same time. All these fun things I want to do with the stereo but I don't want to lose the steering wheel functions. Help?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

wep said:


> Hi, newbie here. I have a 2005 silver with red interior. It was a must to have 18" wheels. I added a loudmouth exhaust and K&N air charger. Now I want to work on the stereo. I was wondering if anybody has any custom stereo work done and have their steering wheel remote functions work at the same time. All these fun things I want to do with the stereo but I don't want to lose the steering wheel functions. Help?


Just dropped a little under 5 grand on a complete stereo upgrade. Do I miss the steering wheel controls?.......nah! Get to a good shop and pull out your credit card, won't hurt a bit. Good shopping..........

JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

you dont NEED to spend 5k for a good stereo, I spent only $2000 and that was for a LOT of work!!! You can have a nice stereo for a couple hundred bucks.


----------

